# Seniors upset because Jeb announced without wearing a jacket and tie!



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

This might seem like small potatoes to some but not to our elderly.  A local political talk show voiced this concern from some of the senior population yesterday after the rollout by Jeb.  I hadn't given it a thought but I am just a young lad and more hip than most seniors.  However, I wonder what you think of this strategy on the part of a possible next president...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG the idea of him being president is almost as scary as having his idiot brother as prez.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Some have suggested, it was a metaphor for cutting Bush ties.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Groan...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

Ha..  Even his campaign logo omits the name "Bush"  Same with his web page.  I'm going to refer to him as candidate "don't say my name"  lol!   He's as ashamed as the rest of us..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hillary does the same thing, and she is not a sister but a spouse of a philandering husband who she tolerated due to her political ambitions...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Not wearing a tie is the least of your worries.
Wait till they start wearing lycra


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

I would be more impressed if they just wore manties...nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yikes!  Those are Speedos that you people foisted on the world.  We are a more refined lot here and they are banned in many public places here...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

I've never seen manties. Have I missed something?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi vis is the new black. Serious contenders always wear it on the campaign trail.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Manties are the attractive alternative to boxers and briefs.  Just Google them up and look at the variety available.  And what is that thing that they are wearing, they look like crossing guards...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone who visits a construction site or factory is required to wear a high visibility vest, even prime ministers and would be pms.
Sometimes you also have to wear safety goggles and head gear.











Don't your aspiring presidents also play dress ups?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Manties are the attractive alternative to boxers and briefs.  Just Google them up and look at the variety available.  And what is that thing that they are wearing, they look like crossing guards...



:aargh: I looked them up. 
Now I have to bleach my retinas.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dress down seems to be the way to go here.  Maybe Hillary in a bikini next!  And what was the point trying to be made with the guy in the strange shower cap?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

You should see me in my pastel spring manties!  Maybe I could make it a profile photo should the demand be there...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Dress down seems to be the way to go here.  Maybe Hillary in a bikini next!  And what was the point trying to be made with the guy in the strange shower cap?



Visiting a food processing plant. That's our current PM by the way, but before he got the gig.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

It just goes to show that pols have no shame in talk and dress when it comes to trying to win votes.  Things will get crazy here during the next year...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't forget to post the piccies.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

OK, I'll have my people go thru the albums to select out me in just my manties...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

:no: :stopon't go there!!!

I'll have to add you to my enemies list to avoid such sights.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, others may want a peek.  Should I deny them?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

I suggest you consult a focus group first. 
Preferably at the senior citizens' club where you live.
Have paramedics on hand, just in case.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Hi vis is the new black. Serious contenders always wear it on the campaign trail.



Our PM likes to wear a white shirt with the sleeves rolled up to pretend he knows something about work.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I suggest you consult a focus group first.
> Preferably at the senior citizens' club where you live.
> Have paramedics on hand, just in case.



Good idea!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

The focus group could be this forum...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hillary does the same thing, and she is not a sister but a spouse of a philandering husband who she tolerated due to her political ambitions...



Is that anyway to talk about your next President and the First Gentleman?   lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

At least Linc would tend to the business of getting our measurement system in order and keeping our horses shoes...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2015)

DW, that was a surprise seeing Mr Abbot in his speedo. At least his body is fit, his mind however....hmm.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

In his student days he used to box but could have taken one to many to the head.











Perhaps I should explain that Tony Abbott really is Action Man. In his student days he played rugby and was an amateur boxer. He once decked our current Treasurer on the rugby field and knocked him unconscious. He is also a volunteer fire fighter and lifesaver in his electorate and he takes part in long distance running and cycling.  He's not pretending, as his fitness clearly shows.

My beef with him is that he doesn't actually do much desk work. He appears not to read important documents, nor even listen to briefings from advisors. Instead of policies he spouts a string of three word slogans and answers any question about his government by slagging off the previous government. He seems to be permanently in campaign mode and doesn't know how to flick the switch to government.

My advice to you over there is to look very carefully at all the candidates with an eye to assessing how well they will perform if they actually win. This is important at any level from local to presidential. The higher up the food chain, the more important it is to listen closely and to look deeply at the candidates.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Perhaps this explains a lot about you lot...


----------

